# How do I register as a vendor on this forum



## anuk (24/2/22)

Tell me the steps I have to take to register as a vendor? any moneys to be paid? who do I talk to?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/2/22)

anuk said:


> Tell me the steps I have to take to register as a vendor? any moneys to be paid? who do I talk to?


@anuk , please contact @Silver via direct message

Reactions: Like 1


----------

